# Airplay vs Miracast vs Chromecast vs DLNA



## siratfus

Since the Tivo Mini has been giving me a lot of pain, I started to think about other solutions. We own an Ipad Air and I thought why not get an Apple TV and just Airplay? I did some digging and read the threads in this forum and realize it's not possible without hacking. I read that HDMI out is not even possible either. Wow!

Okay, so those threads are pretty old. I have two questions...

1. Has anything changed? Can we Airplay now? LOL! Probably not.

2. Not really a question, but would like some info and education on all these products out there as the thread title indicates. I own a chromecast, so i know the difference between "mirroring" versus actually "casting" within an app designed specifically for it, in which case, the chromecast does all the work and your smartphone is free to do whatever since it's not mirroring.

So I'm perplexed why Airplay won't work.. Isn't Airplay mirroring your display? How does Tivo block mirroring? I understand Tivo not coding a casting icon in their stream app, but how do they go about blocking mirroring and even HDMI out? 

So if mirroring with Airplay doesn't work, is it safe to assume that even if and when Tivo Stream arrives to Android, mirroring with Miracast or Samsung's Allshare Cast won't work either? And I think soon Chromecast will allow you to mirror whatever's on your smartphone too, so that won't work either?


----------



## Dan203

TiVo blocks Airplay and HDMI out on purpose. The ability to block those things is part of the iOS SDK.

I'd like to know what problems specifically you're having with the Mini. To me that is the best choice for streaming to another TV in the same house.


----------



## siratfus

Dan203 said:


> TiVo blocks Airplay and HDMI out on purpose. The ability to block those things is part of the iOS SDK.
> 
> I'd like to know what problems specifically you're having with the Mini. To me that is the best choice for streaming to another TV in the same house.


Hi Dan, so it's a safe bet they'll put the same blocks in any future android sdk. Regarding my issuess, I've been posting in these threads:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512619

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512155


----------



## Dan203

Yes it's a safe bet the Android version will have the same limits.

So it sounds like you have a MoCa issue. One thing I would recommend trying is disable MoCa on the FIOS router, put the router somewhere near the main TiVo and connect them via Ethernet. On the TiVo enable MoCa bridging. This will take the router's MoCa connection out of the equation. If you still have the problem and rebooting the router still fixes it then it's a more general networking error or a bad router. If rebooting the router does not fix it then it's likely a coax wiring issue. If it fixes the problem then great!


----------



## Austin Bike

Tivo had promised DLNA support about a year ago. That would be great to be able to make all of my tivos DLNA targets for music.

But, based on track records, I think the probability of that is still pretty low.


----------

